# Few questions



## The Duke (Feb 19, 2007)

Does western make a Unimount frame for either my 1998 XJ or my 1995 YJ?

I have looked all over and can't seem to find one for either of them.

Also, I have seen that some guys run 7.5 foot plows on their Jeeps. I have an 8' Unimount plow. Could I use that on my Jeeps if I can find mounts for them or is it too big?


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes, I have a Unimount for a YJ currently altered and mounted on my TJ. And I wont' say it can't be done but I would not mount that big of a blade on Jeep.


----------



## The Duke (Feb 19, 2007)

Any idea where to get the mount and wireing?

Western doesn't have either of them on their website, and I have not been able to find a used one anywhere either.

Thanks.


----------

